
Teardown of PlayStation Vita homebrew enabler HENkaku exploit - eriknstr
http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-koth-challenge-recap.html
======
eriknstr
Currently published posts are linked in the sidebar of the announcement post.
For convenience, here are said links:

* [http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-exploit-teardown-...](http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-exploit-teardown-stage-1.html)

* [http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-exploit-teardown-...](http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-exploit-teardown-stage-2.html)

* [http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-exploit-teardown-...](http://hexkyz.blogspot.com/2016/10/henkaku-exploit-teardown-stage-3.html)

\---

For anyone interested in PS Vita homebrew, they may find the non-handheld
variant of the PlayStation Vita game console known as _PlayStation TV_ [1] to
be of interest since these have been reported as late as about a month ago [2]
to still ship with firmware not patched against the vulnerability exploited by
HENkaku. /r/vitahacks [3] is a good place to start if you want to learn more
about HENkaku and PS Vita homebrew in general.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_TV](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_TV)

[2]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/50j7wb/read_this...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/50j7wb/read_this_if_youre_on_361/d74hn23)

[3]: [https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks](https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks)

